# What I Expected



## Anakarr (May 9, 2015)

So, I sat quiet while the whole exchange of FA over to IMVU Corp happened. They promised us they wouldn't riddle the page with unrelated ads. They promised us art theft would be taken seriously and that we retain our rights to our material. They promised us updates...

Here is whats happened thus far as I can tell:

Site got a notebox update (Functional, works nicely)
Site got a sidebar update (Was terrible and removed shortly after implementation)
When loading in any other browser aside from chrome, ads spew from the page like vomit from a drunk guy
Tabs with malicious software open when attempting to click/check submissions/journals/comments for deletion

Proof here:

http://i.imgur.com/aTOQW3G.png

Thanks for lying to us IMVU... This is a great way to keep the community going. You can host the site wherever you want, and on whatever hardware you want, but once you lose the community, owning the domain or whatever you made as a deal, is completely pointless. Great job!


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 9, 2015)

The adds in the corners aren't from IMVU.  Do you have Steam installed?


----------



## Anakarr (May 9, 2015)

I do not have steam on this computer, this computer contains no games, software for them, no additional toolbars, driver search programs, anything. it houses my art programs, 3d rendering software and serves as my printing gateway. I searched thoroughly through my process and service tree before posting this just to make sure.


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 9, 2015)

DL Steam and see if the same thing happens in the Steam interface (be warned, they will be pornographic).  If it does, you have a hijacked hosts file.


----------



## DUVMik (May 9, 2015)

None of those ads are not a part of fa. You have some malware on your computer. Then once on the side are pretty obvious, but the one on the top is also caused by some malware. Look at the text right beneath the ad. Try searching your computer for "CinemaP"


----------



## Taralack (May 9, 2015)

Yeah you definitely have malware. http://www.virusresearch.org/remove-cinemap-ads-chrome-firefox-ie/


----------



## Anakarr (May 9, 2015)

Scanned with Malware Bites and AVG, also just finished a manual search for CinemaP, found nothing. I reset my host file, issue still persists. Checked applications and services again, nothing there either =/


----------



## Deleted member 93706 (May 9, 2015)

RogueKiller

Close ALL antivirus programs before you run it.

Also, resetting your hosts file doesn't always work.  It's best to enable superhidden and manually check the hosts files for malicious redirects.


----------



## PheagleAdler (May 11, 2015)

What is the content of these ads? Also, check Program Files and see if there's a rogue application that may have accidentally been installed. I once had a naggy search program that I had to remove.


----------



## Trunchbull (May 15, 2015)

I just want to mention I too just experienced similar adware today. as soon as i'd gone on to fa on my laptop the ads were there in the corners, and subsequentially any page i went on had unavoidable ads i could not click away from and had to run multiple malware/virus software programs to remove it. and i had not visited any sites other than FA [to check up art when i was streaming]. this is only the second time using the laptop [i usually just type document or draw art on it, not use internet] so...

so now i have to use adblock again. didn't think i'd have an issue with the new ads but apparently i do /:


----------



## DemonWolfHeart2015 (Jun 8, 2015)

Only thing i can really say there is no way of stopping art theft. Anyone can download a image and claim it as their own art.


----------



## monstercupcake (Jun 25, 2015)

Oh damn, I guess I'm gonna have some malware then.... Has anyone else got that scary pop-up from Chrome that says if I stay on a page I'll get a virus? :neutral: I'm really worried...


----------



## Grandpriest (Jun 27, 2015)

Adblock+ is practically required on FA now.


----------



## Leo McDowd (Jun 27, 2015)

Personally, I use AdBlock. It also cuts down on the loading time a little.


----------



## Kragith Zedrok (Jun 27, 2015)

Don't use crome or firefox on FA... seems these stupid malware are target towards those browsers. It comes from FA, why would people be complaining about this issue ever since the ad on of ads. Doesn't makes sense. I don't use those browsers, I stick to default browsers. Also I have been experiencing major issues with both FAF and FA. Its a daily occurrence now where on my computers (every one of them) and phone FA and FAF goes offline with a 522 connection error stating that the Host is at fault. I can't even go onto my school website anymore. Ever since these ads came about I have had issues with my network. Could there bed malware infecting the router and modem?


----------



## PheagleAdler (Jun 27, 2015)

Kragith Zedrok said:


> Don't use crome or firefox on FA... seems these stupid malware are target towards those browsers. It comes from FA, why would people be complaining about this issue ever since the ad on of ads. Doesn't makes sense. I don't use those browsers, I stick to default browsers. Also I have been experiencing major issues with both FAF and FA. Its a daily occurrence now where on my computers (every one of them) and phone FA and FAF goes offline with a 522 connection error stating that the Host is at fault. I can't even go onto my school website anymore. Ever since these ads came about I have had issues with my network. Could there bed malware infecting the router and modem?



Um, why not go one stupid step further? Don't use Windows? 

I'm not going to be selective about which browser I use just because of one website. And I don't have any issues with the site in Chrome.


----------



## shadowwraith (Jun 27, 2015)

I use ghostery instead of adblock, i have all the trackers blocked including doubleclick and the new juicyads (that's the one linked to the new ads), i still get the artist ads but not the new horrendous mature ads or viruses, although i have never gotten viruses due to using linux.


----------



## Vosur (Jul 1, 2015)

I use a combination of ghostery and adblock. Some of the ads have attempted to bypass adblock, but ghostery seems to catch those rather easily. I've thought on full-switching over, but having the extra layer of protection is good for now.

As for the Originating Poster's image, I've disabled both ghostery and adblock for a short duration to attempt to duplicate that situation, fortunately avast caught and managed to block it from causing any trouble. If you still see that issue after installing ghostery/adblock/ect, try looking into a malicious software removal tool like MalwareBytes.


----------



## DonKarnage (Jul 21, 2015)

I never experience those problem, I use Firefox and its fine.

I have AVG and Malwarebytes.


----------

